# 545 Bluetooth microphone quality : (



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I just had the Bluetooth upgrade done and bought a Motorola V551 phone (works great!) and have used it for 2 days. Everybody that I have called says it is hard to hear me - lots of background noise and sounds like I'm in an echo chamber. :dunno: (Windows closed and no "extra" ambient noise.)

Anybody else have this problem?

Also, the voice recognition only works about 10% of the time. It makes lots of mistakes or just plain does not understand what I say, or what my wife says. ( Maybe it is looking for a German accent. :tsk: ) I believe there are two micophones, one for the phone and the other for the voice system.

Car is a May 2004 build . . .


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I can't comment directly on the 5er, having a 3er with Bluetooth, but I can say that in the 3er, it really helped to swap the microphone over to the driver's side in place of the sunroof controls. That's a known issue with the microphone. And while it seems unlikely, if the microphone is inserted pointing in the wrong direction (something more likely to happen in a DIY situation), then the sound pick up will also suck.

You should take the car into the dealer and see if they can't find out what's wrong.


----------



## kybriggs82 (Jun 3, 2004)

*545I and Bluetooth*

I have Bluetooth in my 05' 545I and use a Motorola V551 cell phone.I found if you sit back and not try to speak in the roof mounted speaker its sound great but it does not sound like your talking directly into cell phone to your friends..If they bitch too much then use caller id and don't answer the phone..,


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

In my 3er Touring there is only 1 microphone.
I switched sides with the moonroof controls.
Nobody has complained yet.
Yes, the VR system is a bit dodgy, but all of them are.


----------

